
Facebook Is Down On Web And Mobile [Update: It's Coming Back After 20 Minutes] - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/03/why-is-facebook-down
======
fleitz
This assumes that the traffic doesn't just spike right back up after it goes
down.

eg. Facebook may have a few minutes of $0 rev, followed by a few minutes of
$44K per minute rev.

Also, having a larger concentration of users online at a given time can lead
to increased rev. because there are more new stories for people to look at.

~~~
mey
Neither is likely, some users may obsessively be using the service, so delays
in access will instead with other times of access that they would normally
use. If you assume half fall obsessive users and half fall into the non-
obsessive users for that min, even $11k a min is a very large impact.

If it was an ordering system, I would expect a higher rate of recovery simply
because of a service/good that was not purchased. Passive ad display is
primarily driven by views and I wouldn't expect views to time shift at a high
rate.

------
stanmancan
I remember reading something about Amazon where they stated that they didn't
actually lose any money when their site went down, customers just came back
later to place their purchases. I'm sure something similar would be the case
here. They would certainly be impacted in one way or another, but not as
significantly as this simple math. It would vary drastically based on the time
of day the outage occurs, regions effected, devices effected, and how many
users came back once the site is back up.

~~~
Igglyboo
I don't know if this logic still applies here because Amazon makes it's money
primarily off of selling products where Facebook makes it's money from users
clicking ads.

------
Freeboots
Pocket change, all things considered.

------
maxk42
Did nobody notice how wrong that math is?

~~~
piinbinary
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2.91+billion+%24+%2F+ye...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2.91+billion+%24+%2F+year+in+%24+%2F+minute)

~~~
skinnymuch
They did $2.91B in the quarter that just passed. And are likely doing more and
more revenue by the week. So doing the math by the quarter instead of year
gets you the same number.

